# Texas show in March (ADBA)



## dennispits

just wondering who is going if anyone. It is around Houston.


----------



## wheezie

its way to far away for me to cinsider, it would be great if you caould take come pics and post them up


----------



## PullDawgPits

Ya know we are going!:roll: Can't wait! 

Hmm, hope the weather allows some workouts before then or those southern boys are gonna beat us for sure. lol

Stephanie


----------



## apbtmom76

Phoebe and I will be there. I will be bringing Phoenix but he doesn't "do" dog shows.


----------



## dennispits

I think we are just going to watch


----------



## smith family kennels

to far for us guys we will be going to the one in nc in may


----------



## OldFortKennels

Josh, just tell me how it goes and what ribbons you and Pulldawgs take!! Im staying home, TX = tooooo far for me.


----------



## dennispits

I dont have any dogs good enough. just going to support pulldawgs


----------



## BedlamBully

Is there a flyer or a website to look at the exacts. We were thinking of hitting a texas show.


----------



## PullDawgPits

OH that would be GREAT! You should def. come and bring that beautiful boy! I would love to see him and finally meet you in person.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully

I need to know the info! lol
Sara and I wanted to make it to a couple of texas ones.


----------



## dennispits

Trinity Valley APBTC (TX)

Saturday, March 21, 2009
Location: Trinity Valley Exposition Fair Grounds

The Trinity Valley and Cajun Country APBTC join together to host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday
and 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Sunday 
at the Trinity Valley Exposition Fair Grounds in Liberty, TX. Ch and Ace classes will be held if pre-entries allow. For further show information contact JoAnn 936-258-8490, Karen 936-298-9350, Lucretia 409-385-5497, Jean 225-567-5120 or Doris 225-665-0314

Cajun Country APBTC (show in TX)

Sunday, March 22, 2009
Location: Trinity Valley Exposition Fair Grounds

The Trinity Valley and Cajun Country APBTC join together to host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Trinity Valley Exposition Fair Grounds in Liberty, TX. Ch and Ace classes will be held if pre-entries allow. For further show information contact JoAnn 936-258-8490, Karen 936-298-9350, Lucretia 409-385-5497, Jean 225-567-5120 or Doris 225-665-0314


----------



## VicNTN

Wish I could go....MY HOMETOWN!!!!! Well not Liberty but not to far from there!


----------



## BedlamBully

Blah, Can't make it after all, too soon and too far AND in the middle of tax season. Good luck everyone. Take pics!


----------



## VicNTN

Well I hope we cross paths at an upcoming show this year!! I have one of your pups brothers!!! haha


----------



## BedlamBully

Well we WILL be going to Nationals in Salt Lake since its only a 6 hour drive. Maybe then!


----------



## rosesandthorns

There are shows May2 and 3 in Kellyville, Oklahoma and in Morganton, North Carolina. The NC show is even going to have a weight pull on Friday evening then 2 conformation and 1 weight pull on Sat. and Sun. May 9 and 10 3 conformation and 2 weight pull in Sedalia, Missouri.


----------



## rosesandthorns

Colorado is having it's show on June 13 and 14.


----------



## nittpitt

*Liberty Show*

I will be in Liberty Tx both days and will have a couple of dogs with me.I can't wait a old friend of mine came last yr( jerry Clemmons) He just might show up again with another friend of his.I just think its a great thing to see these famous olde school dog men come out


----------



## apbtmom76

Well I am still coming but will be bringing a friend and Phoebe and Penny instead. Penny is coming to meet all her FAVE pepole.  See you all there. 

I have told a few people but ya can't miss me, I am a tall thin red head with curly hair and attitude.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

I'm def gonna be at the Liberty Texas show. And def at the Kellyville, OK show. I'll see ya'll there.


----------



## BedlamBully

We may make the Colorado show since that is only a 10 hour drive (which is pretty close considering)


----------



## Jewels n Mollie

*first post*

this is what Im looking to get my girls into. Can I bring them and watch what goes on here?


----------



## Laughter777

I know this is for the show this year that has already past....but I didn't want to clutter up the forum with a new post....is anyone a member of the Trinity Valley APBT Club? I found the contact info on ADBA, but have yet to be able to get a hold of anyone...the number is always busy. Anyone have current (or better) contact info. I am hoping to get going in some ADBA shows this coming year! 

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## apbtmom76

Laughter777, I am not a member but you can get a hold of the Lone Star State Pit Bull Club out of D/FW area, James Bush, Tom Lundberg are good freinds of mine. Lone Star State American Pit Bull Terrier Club


----------



## Aidan

Hmmm I know in march I'm gonna be in dallas for a wedding, and some general vacation time, got fam in houston area.. I would love to try to attend.


----------



## apbtmom76

Aidan this event has already ahppened  But you can check out a show in that same area I beleive in APril or so sometime, will let you know for sure.


----------



## Aidan

LOL i guess i didnt read close enough


----------



## josebdz

i would like to go i'm about 4 hrs. away and have never been to one but dont know how my dog would do here's a pic of him http://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww115/josebdz/downsized_12190914481.jpg what do ya'll think i don't even know how to get him to stack he has some RE lines in his pedigree but he does'nt look bully he actually looks alot smaller than the pic i'll try to get some better pics


----------



## apbtmom76

Jose - you can only bring your pup and show him if he is ADBA registered, he looks good, nice muscle, all you can do is take his ADBA papers and go try, see what happens, take the plunge bro


----------



## performanceknls

You never know unles you try! if your onkly 4 hours away you can at least some watch and see what the ADBA is all about.


----------



## bahamutt99

The Heart of Texas club (I think that's the name) is having a show in April, or so the rumor mill says.


----------



## apbtmom76

woo hoo, let us know what you find out Lindsay


----------



## Laughter777

Probably should make a new thread for this (since this thread is for the 09 show) but here is info:

Trinity Valley/Cajun Country K-9 Club (LA)
Saturday, March 13, 2010 - Sunday, March 14, 2010
Location: Livingston Fairgrounds

The Trinity Valley APBTC and Cajun Country K-9 Club (LA) join together to hold 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Livingston Fairgrounds in Livingston, LA. For more information please call Jean 225-567-5120, JoAnn 936-258-8490 or Doris 225-665-0314


Register For This Event Cutoff Date: 3/7/2010


----------



## josebdz

i finally got some better pics of my dog let me know what you guys think do we have a chance at placing
http://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww115/josebdz/001-3.jpg
http://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww115/josebdz/002-4.jpg
http://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww115/josebdz/007-1.jpg


----------



## performanceknls

you should start a new thread and we can tell you what we think if your dog for the ADBA. You need better pictures because the ones you posted are horrible if you want us to look at conformation. He rear looks really bad and he is e/w in the front but that could call be the angle of the pictures.


----------



## josebdz

that sucks cause it was hard to get him to stay still for those pics whats bad about the rear? what is e/w in the front? how should i take the pics i'll start a new topic soon


----------



## Fire&Earth

josebdz said:


> i finally got some better pics of my dog let me know what you guys think do we have a chance at placing
> http://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww115/josebdz/001-3.jpg
> http://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww115/josebdz/002-4.jpg
> http://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww115/josebdz/007-1.jpg





performanceknls said:


> you should start a new thread and we can tell you what we think if your dog for the ADBA. You need better pictures because the ones you posted are horrible if you want us to look at conformation. He rear looks really bad and he is e/w in the front but that could call be the angle of the pictures.


I have to respectfully disagree, while they are not the best pics, you can see a lot of good with this dog. While I don't know what you mean be E/W, he seems to have a nice and properly sloping hip. His femur to tib/fib ratio appears correct. While he is stretched out in the rear in the pic, I don't believe he would be straight stifled basted on his proper ratios, but this is just an educated guess. His has nice bone in the front end and is nicely conditioned. He appears to have a decent top line as well. Of course this is just looking at not the best pics. You should try to show him with his back legs just not stretched out - they should be under him squarely. What is lacking is that in the last pic, his head seems out of balance, meaning it's too big. His head should be 2/3 the width of his shoulders. He has a nice head, with adequate depth of his muzzle - he is just a tad lippy which is a fault in the adba ring. Not withstanding only being able to judge a still pic, I really like this dog. He is beautiful!


----------

